# iPod



## Tige

Bon dia fòrum...
Volia preguntar-vos si us sembla adequat l'ús de la paraula iPod a un text formal, en lloc de "reproductor de mp3" (per cert, que no sé si s'escriu "d'mp3" o "de mp3"). La meva intenció és dir-ho com ho diu la gent; com quan es deia "un danone" per dir "un iogurt"... però no sé si pot quedar poc seriós.
Confio en la vostra experiència...


----------



## chics

Jo ho escriviria_ ipod_, en tot cas. Sense la majúscula, i no sé si _ípod_... perque la gent no pronuncia _aipod_, aquí. Si vols posar la marca.


----------



## ajohan

Hola Tige
No et donaré una resposta lingüística sino una explicació d'un 'fan' dels reproductors Creative. Avui en dia aquestes màquines són com els equips de futbol. Vull dir que tenen els seus defensors i detractors. Genèricament, són reproductors mp3 i si algú em digués que el meu Creative era un ipod estaria bastant enfadat amb ell. Però si estàs parlant d'un ipod de veritat (de la marca Apple), endavant.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies als dos!!
Em feia gràcia la idea de posar ípod (amb l'accent!!) com deia Chics, però la resposta d'Ajohan m'ha fet por!!!  (I si em llegeix algun _geek_??...)
Definitivament, reproductor "de mp3"!!!


----------



## ernest_

Una cosa, no sé on ho vaig llegir però l'apostrofació de les sigles es fa en funció de com es llegeixen. Per exemple, MDMA no aniria apostrofat en teoria, però com que es pronuncia "ema-de-ema-a" sí que s'apostrofa. Per tant, MP3 hauria d'anar amb apòstrof: l'MP3 o d'MP3.


----------



## Dixie!

No estic segura perquè no estic posada en aquests temes, però Ipod no és una marca? 

Si és així, jo no ho faria servir. No m'agrada això d'anomenar "danone" al iogurt o "tampax" als tampons.


----------



## Tige

ernest_ said:


> Una cosa, no sé on ho vaig llegir però l'apostrofació de les sigles es fa en funció de com es llegeixen. Per exemple, MDMA no aniria apostrofat en teoria, però com que es pronuncia "ema-de-ema-a" sí que s'apostrofa. Per tant, MP3 hauria d'anar amb apòstrof: l'MP3 o d'MP3.


Gràcies Ernest. Et crec, però contradiu el que deia Chics... 
Més opinions? (Voldria escriure-ho bé)


----------



## catcan

Jo posaria reproductor d'mp3 (a l'apostrof se li diu apostrof fonetic). ipod es una marca i aquests paios ja son prou rics perque a mes a mes els hi fem propaganda gratuita!


----------



## bartges90

hola...
crec que si no parles dels reproductors d'Apple, millor usar "reproductors d'mp3", *catcan* té raó.
S'hauria d'evitar posar el nom d'una marca a tota una sèrie de productes, com en el cas de _Coca Cola_ per referir-se a un refresc de Cola i en dir _Nocilla_ per anomenar qualsevol crema de cacau i d'avellanes; com molt bé ha explicat *Dixie!*.

fins una altra


----------



## ajohan

I en anglès anem més lluny i convertim les marques en verbs:
Have you *hoover*ed the carpet yet?
I'll *xerox* it when I have time.
Could you *fedex* it to me right away?
I *tippex*ed all my mistakes out.

Només un comentari; no estic argumentant ni en favor ni en contra.


----------

